# First temp service. Pics please?



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

I just got a job for for new construction house..... In Denver..
It's actually my first new house/Contruction project. i usual just do service work in homes and remodel stuff. I have no idea how to do a temporary electrical service.... Anyone have any pics or advise? Thanks


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

In NJ you need at least two two by sixes nailed together. The hook needs to be high enough so that you will meet your clearance requirements of where ever your installing it. You need to leave 15 feet of wire on top and use a WP panel and outlets. Two ground rods. And two supports.


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

Your local power company serving the job should be able to tell you what is required in your area.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Smileyboy said:


> I just got a job for for new construction house..... In Denver..
> It's actually my first new house/Contruction project. i usual just do service work in homes and remodel stuff. I have no idea how to do a temporary electrical service.... Anyone have any pics or advise? Thanks


You can start by reading this article..



> 590.1 Scope. The provisions of this article apply to temporary
> electric power and lighting installations.
> 590.2 All Wiring Installations.
> (A) Other Articles. Except as specifically modified in this
> ...


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool guys thx


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Smileyboy said:


> Cool guys thx


Like Oakey said, your power company might have specific requirements for stuff like what size post, how tall it needs to be, how deep you have to dig the hole, etc. Our power company just provides us with booklets detailing all of their service requirements. That's your place to start, otherwise all you really need is a meter main with a couple of GFCIs wired up to it :thumbup: For a house, you'd probably be fine with just two GFCIs on separate 20 amp circuits in a 2-gang box with an in-use cover.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

At our shop we've got a couple of temporary poles all built and ready to go, and we rent them out for a monthly fee. Go and set it up, collect some dough on it for a few weeks or months until the job site has a functioning electrical service installed, then take it down and store it in the shop some more. Easy money :thumbup:


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

We have a temp service that is a heavy metal tripod it folds open and holds up really well it requires two guys to set it up but once that's done all we gotta do is pound two rods


----------

